# Any known substitute for sodium lactate?



## goji_fries (Nov 5, 2014)

I have read about this making HP more pourable yet I don't have any. Your brilliance is requested /


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 6, 2014)

Do you have any sodium hydroxide and lactic acid?

If not, it doesn't matter - you'll get the rustic look. Just don't over cook, use lots of water. If you keep an eye on it you should be able to mould up without using a knife and fork 

Or just wait until the SL arrives.......


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 6, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Do you have any sodium hydroxide and lactic acid?
> 
> If not, it doesn't matter - you'll get the rustic look. Just don't over cook, use lots of water. If you keep an eye on it you should be able to mould up without using a knife and fork
> 
> Or just wait until the SL arrives.......



I do *tons *of HPCP but have never used SL. I want to try to make it a harder bar but dont have SL.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 6, 2014)

Is a hard bar or pourable that is important for this one? A wee bit of salt can help with the hardness, like in cp.


----------



## boyago (Nov 6, 2014)

Are you lactating? Like to exercise?
"Research has not shown a noticeable increase in lactic acid buildup  after moderate exercise (50% & 75% intensity). The lactic acid in  breastmilk does increase somewhat if mom exercises to maximum (100%)  intensity, also described as exhaustive exercise. This increase may be  present up to 90 minutes post-exercise. There are no known harmful  effects for the baby."


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 6, 2014)

boyago said:


> Are you lactating? Like to exercise?
> "Research has not shown a noticeable increase in lactic acid buildup  after moderate exercise (50% & 75% intensity). The lactic acid in  breastmilk does increase somewhat if mom exercises to maximum (100%)  intensity, also described as exhaustive exercise. This increase may be  present up to 90 minutes post-exercise. There are no known harmful  effects for the baby."





 Umm, dee trees, boing boing, diddly skoo wop a doo doo, yippy ki yo kai yay, bwwwwwbbbbbbb, whoaaaaaaa....   :crazy:


----------



## Susie (Nov 6, 2014)

I think the rate for salt in soap(for hardening, NOT for a salt bar) is 5 g/500 gm oil.


----------



## seven (Nov 6, 2014)

goji, have you looked at ByrdiJean's youtube videos? she does a lot of hp, with swirls and all that. lots of water she used too.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 6, 2014)

I use sodium lactate pretty regularly, except for salt bars.  A couple of times when I was lazy at ordering and ran out, I've used a tsp of salt mixed well with some water. Didn't really notice much difference, still came out of the mold and hit cutting stage quicker than without.  

Can't say what it will do to your pouring abilities on HP, but the SL's benefit, for me,  in CP is more of a "get it out of the mold quicker". In my experience, I've not seen it produce a harder bar after the cure. I use beeswax in all my bars for that harder, more lasting bar of soap.


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2014)

To make hot process more pourable, thoroughly dissovle about 1/4 cup powdered milk in a little hot water and add to cooked soap.  You will be amazed at how the soap smooths out.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't tried SL in my HP yet. I bumped my water up to 45% and that helped a lot. Also, I get a sheet of baking parchment, lay it over of the top of the soap, and then smooth the soap with my hand.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 6, 2014)

lsg said:


> To make hot process more pourable, thoroughly dissovle about 1/4 cup powdered milk in a little hot water and add to cooked soap.  You will be amazed at how the soap smooths out.



Wow! That's a great tip! Can't wait to try it! Thanks you !


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree w lsg's tip. I want to also add to rehydrate the milk well before adding it to the soap. If all the little milk granules are not thoroughly dissolved ... they don't go away once added to the soap. Learned that the hard way -- I got impatient. Duh.......

Oh, here's a link to a tutorial that uses powdered milk for rebatching, but it can be adapted to HP soap as well: http://www.pvsoap.com/recipes.htm and look under the CP recipes sections for Rebatched Soap


----------



## xraygrl (Nov 23, 2014)

Yogurt contains lactic acid, and when soaped will form sodium lactate.   I am not a big fan of using SL in my soaps, but I love using Yogurt in my soap! It makes a harder bar, and thicker and creamier, luxurious  lather. I prefer using full fat Greek yogurt. I mix my lye with enough water to make it a 50% lye concentration, and then add enough oz (by weight) of yogurt to make it a 33-38% lye concentration. The yogurt is not added to the lye water, but rather stick blended into the oils before the lye is added.  This can be done CP or HP.  For HP, it makes a more fluid pour, and a harder bar.


----------



## boyago (Nov 23, 2014)

lsg said:


> To make hot process more pourable, thoroughly dissovle about 1/4 cup powdered milk in a little hot water and add to cooked soap.  You will be amazed at how the soap smooths out.



Does that work with regular milks too or is the powdered milk more bang for the buck than you would get with milk as water replacement?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I agree w lsg's tip. I want to also add to rehydrate the milk well before adding it to the soap. If all the little milk granules are not thoroughly dissolved ... they don't go away once added to the soap. Learned that the hard way -- I got impatient. Duh.......
> 
> Oh, here's a link to a tutorial that uses powdered milk for rebatching, but it can be adapted to HP soap as well: http://www.pvsoap.com/recipes.htm and look under the CP recipes sections for Rebatched Soap



I may have read it wrong but in that tutorial it didn't say to make milk out of the powered milk it only said to add powered milk?:???:


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, maybe the powdered stuff works fine for the person who wrote the tutorial, but I got hard little granules of milk in my rebatch. Maybe she uses more liquid in her rebatch so the milk has enough liquid to rehydrate when mixed into the hot soap. Not sure. All I know is it I really appreciated her tip about using milk, but using the powder didn't work so well for me. I just add enough water to rehydrate the milk, not enough to make it "normal" drinking milk. YMMV, of course.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2014)

boyago -- Regular milk might work better than water, but not as well IMO as using powdered. Using powdered milk lets you add more of the milk solids without adding a lot of extra liquid too. I'm not quite sure why milk is helpful, but, regardless, it seems to work.


----------



## lsg (Nov 25, 2014)

Extra fine powdered instant milk works OK, but the larger granules in some brands of instant milk need to be dissolved before adding to the hot soap.


----------



## boyago (Nov 25, 2014)

I noticed that the powdered milk at my grocer was only non-fat.  Is that what you have used or do you search for the full fat (I've only seen it on Amazon)?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2014)

I use non fat.


----------



## xraygrl (Nov 26, 2014)

I use Meyenburg powdered Goat Milk. I get it at Walmart Supercenter. It's full fat.


----------



## lsg (Nov 27, 2014)

I use whatever I have at the time.


----------



## boyago (Dec 18, 2014)

lsg said:


> To make hot process more pourable, thoroughly dissovle about 1/4 cup powdered milk in a little hot water and add to cooked soap.  You will be amazed at how the soap smooths out.



I'm assuming that's 1/4C powdered milk for a 2lb batch or there abouts?


----------

